
2013 Entrepreneurs - Innovators Under 35 - adidash
http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-under-35/2013/entrepreneurs/
======
adidash
Also, a list of visionaries -
[http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-
under-35/20...](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-
under-35/2013/visionaries/)

& Inventors - [http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-
under-35/20...](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-
under-35/2013/inventors/)

Some of the stuff is pretty amazing specially in medical technology.

